# Medicare Gastric Band Fill



## asight0383 (Apr 4, 2012)

I have had off on and on luck and I'm trying to determine what is the best way if any to code for an office visit and a fill of gastric banding. Since you cannot use S2083 for Medicare we have been using 43999 with a description of Fill of Adjustable Gastric Banding with an appropriate E & M code with a 25 modifier as the first procedure.

We originally had luck getting this paid but Medicare is no longer paying for this. 
Any suggestions?

Thanks
A


----------



## cmartin (Apr 11, 2012)

As far as I know, Medicare still wants 43999 with only V53.51 for the fills.  The office visit in addition would just have to follow their standard rules for significant, separately id'able procedures on the same day, beyond those routinely associated with a planned fill or adjustment.


----------

